# Son's first squirrel



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I took my son out for his first hunt last Saturday. He got his first squirrel  









He has not stopped grinning since he got it. I can not remember the last time I wanted just one squirrel to stop. When one did stop he missed it and in just a few seconds this squirrel jumped up on the tree trunk almost where the first one was. He did not miss this squirrel. I took the gun and he went running to check out his squirrel. What a morning.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Congrats on your son's first squirrel, that grin no his face says it all.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It is great that you captured a picture on that special hunt.  Started my son out the same way and it looks like about the same age. Took me two hours to get his squirrel out of the highest bunch of grapevines around which is where it fell.  Left two Craftsman wrenches in the vines too but did get that trophy Grey!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Walter to you and your son! That is a picture that you will cherish. That is truly an exciting time. I have been through it with one son and will have the privilege of two more times.

How old is your little guy?


----------

